# Chimeric Metal



## Neudzulab

Hello to everyone! I am a beginner VI composer. As an Autodidact, I am striving to thrive on every subject. I'm currently working on creating my own genre of music. I publish my compositions on Youtube. This is my new hobby. Your opinions?


----------



## Neudzulab

Production Stage


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Hej man,
How about posting your tracks in the members composition section?

Anyways..you ask for feedback. You will get it.

Well, I listened not to all the tracks in detail but one thing I noticed throughout every piece: I loose interest in the music after a while because its very repetitive and doesn´t excite me at all. There are even parts in your tracks which are total nonsensical musical ideas for my ear. Soundwise most of the pieces sound somehow dated. Programming is below standard. Monetarising value..I am afraid, but look out for the markets standards and whats beeing licensed. I am sorry to say but you should go and learn more and write first better pieces before trying to invent new genres which I find also not clever when the results like here being representative for the rest of your work. The suggestions you got are imo not good either. My suggestion: *Learn and write better music first.* Learn from the pros. Forget your youtube channel for a while and sitdown and learn and improve. Then lets say in 2 years, go back to your youtube channel and present hopefully better music. 
And look I have no agenda dumbing down your music but I feel I need to tell you some sort of pretty straight comment here because I think the music is really not making a point at all, random and very hard to follow.


----------



## Neudzulab

Thank you for your suggestions. I prefer to develop myself by producing. I know it's different music. I strive every day for the better. Maybe one day to make music for everyone's ear Of course I'm trying to find out. Or I would not come to this forum


----------



## ProfoundSilence

might be time to bust out pen and paper and get away from anything that can automatically playback any music you put into it. I can't help but feel like this reminds me of when people who don't know anything about music are introduced to finale/ect and click and drag notes around. If there's one common thread here, is that it feels like every note is an accident.

might be time for you to focus on picking up a real instrument and making something with it. There isn't a sample library in the world that'll suddenly make you write something coherent and with purpose. So take a step back from the digital realm, and you'll likely go 2 steps foward.


----------



## Neudzulab

I'm the one who doesn't know anything about music Yeah, I don't know, I'm at the top of the road, but I have feelings. I want to convey what's inside and what I feel. Doesn't creation require chaos? If everyone insisted on going the same way, who would have discovered the dark forests.


----------



## ProfoundSilence

Neudzulab said:


> I'm the one who doesn't know anything about music Yeah, I don't know, I'm at the top of the road, but I have feelings. I want to convey what's inside and what I feel. Doesn't creation require chaos? If everyone insisted on going the same way, who would have discovered the dark forests.


the whole point of creating music is to create an experience that is empathetically relatable for the listener. 

If you can't make something relatable the chaos doesn't mean anything - because there was no baseline of stability established. Nothing wrong with being self taught, but there is a bare minimum amount of fluency if you want to make effective music.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Neudzulab said:


> I'm the one who doesn't know anything about music Yeah, I don't know, I'm at the top of the road, but I have feelings. I want to convey what's inside and what I feel. Doesn't creation require chaos? If everyone insisted on going the same way, who would have discovered the dark forests.



Creation requires dedication, love, hard work and CONTROL. Those great ones in music history always had control and a plan what they wanted to tell through their music. Not just hitting random keys what creates cat walking over a piano. I butt myself out at that point because I gave you valid feedback and a very clear direction. And that is not coming from a beginner but from a working composer with some experience.
Please listen also to Profound Silence because he nails it and I take it even further: Chaos without control and any purpose is absolute nonsense and it confuses the audience and nothing more. I am not saying stop doing it, but if you want to improve I would simply advice at this point: Stop doing what you did so far and start all over again at the very basics of music composition. AND I MEAN: THE ABSOLUTE BASICS.


----------



## Neudzulab

There are thousands of defined and unnamed emotions. There are songs made for them. Maybe there's somebody who is my sympathy somewhere, and we intersect the same feelings. If conventional music does not address these feelings, isn't there something else good? With millions of fluid music


----------



## Henu

Before I say anything, I'd like to politely ask the OP how old are you?


----------



## Neudzulab

Im 34.. My english limited. Google translate is like chimeric metal.


----------



## MartinH.

No one wants to keep you from artistically expressing what you want in whatever way you want, but you specifically asked "whether they may have monetary value" and the brutal truth is "likely no". The music market is insanely competitive and the demand for "very unique" styles is fairly low.

You've been given good advice on how to change that if you want to. If this would make you unhappy, I suggest you don't do that and focus your money making efforts on something else and keep music as a hobby. That's what I do.


----------



## Neudzulab

How about this one...


----------



## Zero&One

I listened to a few, not all. I do like crazy off the wall stuff.

There's something in each one of the songs I like, but as Alexander said there's isn't enough to keep listeners hooked. Maybe try adding a few of them together instead of creating a new track per idea?
Quality over quantity.

I get a B movie horror type vibe, so maybe pair them up with weird videos. Probably help you with this style of music


----------



## Neudzulab

First off all i would like to thank you for comment. Secondly your suggestion about using good parts from each song and making one good song with them is a good idea and it can increase the chance of the song. But i make song according to a theme and they have a story. And there is a emotion in that story. Further i go away from that emotion the furter i go away from idea and i cannot go back from it. But if i could meet some one who can make mixing and masterings part then things can be different for me. Thank you again.


----------



## Robo Rivard

Electro-Steampunk. It's not for everyone, but still better than most rap and hip-hop.


----------



## Neudzulab

Looking at what Alexander said. I changed the song with a few new ideas to break the repetition and catch the audience. I tried to solve the inconsistency that ProtaundSilence said with toning and effects. This is the current version of the Lokman song.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

Listened to two tracks.
I understand the critique and true words therein.
Reminded me of tunes when I started with the midi-thing.
It's fascinating to let all those sounds go ahead in a sequencer - and change a bits!
Though some velocities / progessions are missing / being too hard as it is. So could some get the feelings / impressions as above by others. Not fleshed out. 

I enjoyed the two tracks though. Something is missing, but something is there.


----------



## Neudzulab

50% is enough for me now  The flow problem is probably caused by density. Masters know better. I listened to steampunk songs Robo Rivard said. I'd better brake myself a little bit. I'il try it on the next song.


----------



## Neudzulab

It came out fresh. In your opinion, what arrangements can be made.


----------



## Zedcars

Hello. I think you need to strip it back to basics and get the chords figured out. I’d also suggest, if you played the parts in live, not to hard quantise everything so much. Some styles of music need hard quantisation but not the last track you shared above.

If the MIDI was drawn in rather than performed then that is a problem for the style in the above track. If you were to play it live on a keyboard and try to keep editing to a minimum then it would sound much more musical and, consequently, more pleasing to the ear.

I think the chords/intervals in the low piano part are too low to be harmonically supportive, and sound too muddy. Maybe bring those up an octave.

It has some interesting seeds of ideas which could be developed further. To me it sounds like you are trying to run before you can walk, musically speaking.

Thanks for sharing and I hope my comments are useful to you.


----------



## Neudzulab

I would like to thank you for sparing your time to listen my music and writing answer. 
I will work on the things that you suggested. I started music very late. Thats because i have to run and catch up you even if i don't want to.
Thank you again.


----------



## Neudzulab

It is updated.



The title goes beyond introducing. I wonder how I can move it under Member's Compositions.


----------



## X-Bassist

Neudzulab said:


> It is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> The title goes beyond introducing. I wonder how I can move it under Member's Compositions.



You can’t move it, but VIC could move it for you. Best bet for now is to start a new thread there when you post your next song, then just include the songs you still want comments on. There should always be dynamic changes going on, it adds to the emotions you’re trying to convey.

Besides what was mentioned I would add more dynamics. Meaning some parts could be softer, or start off softer, which will make the loud parts seem louder and add to the interest for the listener.

Also this can be done with arrangement. Hold back on some of the bigger sounds to quiet the piece, then add them to build it up. This will give the audience some new surprises (even if you change only an instrument, but keep the same notes, it adds variety) and keep them engaged.

This music does seem like it would work better with the right picture. As an experiment, try pulling up an interesting scene from your favorite movie or animated film (hopefully something weird and spacey, like “2001: A Space Oddessy”) and see if you can play to picture in realtime. Or find a video that matches the mood you are going for and see how they work together. You may be surprised how the music changes the scene, and (don’t tell anyone here) how the SCENE changes the MUSIC.

I have mixed many films where the music on it’s own (from me and others) seems like crap, but watching to picture... it works like magic! As you said, it’s all about the emotions it brings up, not about how you got there. Cheers.


----------



## Neudzulab

Thanks for your feedback I will try to apply what they say in the next song. The idea of video can be interesting. Actually, I've thought about it a couple of times, but I couldn't come across the appropriate visual themes.

I threw a ticket to the VIC, but no results. Anyways


----------



## Neudzulab

The video work was good. In the song, I tried to create some ambiance by muting or opening some sounds.

But what I don't know is that it's right to use a game video like this? Is there a problem in terms of licensing or does companies think of advertising? Youtube is filled with thousands of videos made this way. 

!!! --- Spoiler Warning for WOW --- !!!


----------



## Neudzulab




----------



## Neudzulab

I like doing this


----------



## Neudzulab

I tried to catch the moments.


----------



## Neudzulab

I added a new one to my lousy songs.


----------



## Robo Rivard

Why don't you post your stuff on the "Member's Compositions" section?... You already introduced yourself.


----------



## Neudzulab

Maybe, I'm waiting for the administrators would be uncomfortable. but okay let me open a title.


----------



## d.healey

I read through most of the comments in this thread before I listened to your music and based on those comments I thought I would hate your pieces. But actually I kind of like them. They are totally different to anything I have any desire to write and without knowing what your inspirations are and the kind of music you enjoy listening to it's pretty difficult for me to give you advice that could get you closer to your particular goals.

Overall the sound is dated, but it reminds me of old videos games which isn't a bad thing. It's fairly repetitive although I do hear development of themes that continue throughout the entire piece (something a lot of people struggle with). I think the pacing and rhythm is a little tiresome but if your pieces were shorter it may not be such a problem.

So the important thing is, what kind of music do you want to write? Do you have examples of the music you listen to and are trying to emulate in your own music? Sure you're trying to create a new genre, but nothing is new and you must have some influences, share them with us so we can hear your music from your point of view.


----------



## Willowtree

I've listened to some of your tracks, and I have to say I have mixed opinions on them. I'm going to be blunt: They sound accidental, repetitive and like they are made by an inexperienced musician who's just starting out and doesn't quite know what they're doing.

However, I do also see a lot of potential and I agree with @d.healey in that they sound a lot like the music of old video games. And indeed, I hear the development of themes as well, and to a significantly lesser degree the development of tonal colour.

Listen to d.healy's advice. It's very valuable. Aside from that, I would strongly recommend learning more about harmony. I'm not saying you need to delve deep into functional harmony (though that might also be a good idea), but I'd study up on harmony if I were you.

The way you use harmony does remind me a bit of Impressionist era of music, so check out Impressionist composers. In that style harmony is more used for colour rather than function. Debussy, Ravel, Bartók.

Additionally, there's a very atonal element to your music. You might enjoy Schoenberg's work.

I would strongly recommend posting your influences, and also giving up on the idea of creating new genres. While some may disagree, genres are essentially marketing terms. They describe already created music.

Instead, if you're interested in working out your own style, study musical form.

And one more note. People are going to be harsh with you, some more than others. Don't let this discourage you. I've been making music since I was 4 years old (my father was a composer, jazz musician and orchestrator), and I still learn new things every day.

Your reaction to the reception of your music has been commendable. You've been patient, you've been upbeat, you've been kind. I applaud that, and I hope you continue to make beautiful music and please don't be discouraged from posting more of it. When people are harsh, sometimes unfairly so, take it to heart that they took the time to listen to your music and develop an opinion on it.

Good luck with your endeavours. If I find the time I'll make sure to listen to more of the music you create.


----------



## Neudzulab

Thank you both very much. Your suggestions are very valuable to me. The reason why the music stops old. I think it's about the program I use. I also like that nostalgic effect.

At first I had no idea of creating a genre of music, but no one could identify the music I made. So I said, then this is it 

I've been impressed by a lot of music. I seem to be working eclectic by adding something from all of them. This makes me difficult to secure the harmony. But I will try  I will look at the examples you said.

The repetition of the song is due to my attempt to capture a rhythm. I found this way. I'm looking for a better way. I got a reaction to rhythm and transitions in my first composition and the ones who repeated it after that.



Then I worked on it.



It's not good again. I tried other songs.







These were songs with lyrics.

It's not good again.

Actually, that's what I want to do. I started making instrumental songs while searching for rhythm. The interesting thing is that I can't do music like these right now and I love them. As I learn something, I go into standard patterns. Paradox


----------



## Neudzulab

I opened a title here for new songs.





__





Chimeric Metal Sample Compasitions


I will share my compositions under this title. Please do not hesitate to share your feedback:) For my previous shares; https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chimeric-metal.85550/




vi-control.net





I'm looking for a team mate for the project.





__





Looking for Mix Engineer


I introduced myself (partially) and my songs under this title. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chimeric-metal.85550/ I started to share my new songs under this title. https://vi-control.net/community/threads/chimeric-metal-sample-compasitions.85858/ I use Guitar Pro to make music. I...




vi-control.net


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> you ask for feedback. You will get it.








® Jdiggity1


----------

